# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > ExtJS >  دقیقا ExtJSچی؟؟؟

## lilashad

با سلام
 لطفا بگید کهExtJSچی؟وبرای استفاده از اون باید چه مهارت های داشته باشیم ؟
لینک آموزشی هم اگه هست ممنون می شم بگید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## lilashad

بابا یکی نیست جواب بده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## masoud1990

*ExtJS 
*

یک فریم ورک java script هست
شما باید جاوا اسکریپت را بلد باشید
برای آموزش هم از سایت خودش استفاده کنید
توی سایت هم مکیگشتید پیدا میکردید 

http://docs.sencha.com/ext-js/4-0/#%21/guide

----------


## lilashad

با سپاس از شما دوست گگرامی 
من در سایت گشتم وآنچه گفتید را بررسی کردم اما می خوام بدانم مزیت این تکنولوژی چی ؟وبرای فراگیری آن بهترین راه چی ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## bamdadd

ویژگی خاص EXTJS یا Sencha در طراحی محیط های کاربری شبیه محیط دسکتاپ هستش
معماری اون هم بین فریم ورک های دیگه خیلی جالبه
Sencha Touch هم محصول خوبی برای طراحی اپلیکیشن های موبایل هستش

به طور کلی پیچیده تر از پروژه های دیگس ولی برای پروژه های بزرگ و سازمانی بسیار کمک میکنه

مستندات خود سایت بنظر برای یادگیری برای افراد مبتدی خیلی قوی نمی آد ولی با کمی سرچ و دیدم ویدیو می تونید خودتونو قوی کنید
اگر آشنایی با JavaScript و MVC ندارید حتما قبلش حسابی مطالعه کنید.
موفق باشید

----------

